
An Innovative World Cup Stock Market Game - MarionG
https://medium.com/@matthias.gelbmann/an-innovative-world-cup-stock-market-game-382e9e806860
======
lukasgelbmann
It's interesting that while the bookies unanimously have Brazil as favourites
[0], this stock market game has Germany ahead of them [1]. It might be because
Germany has easier opponents in the group stage.

[0] [https://www.oddschecker.com/football/world-
cup/winner](https://www.oddschecker.com/football/world-cup/winner)

[1]
[https://prediction.zone/stockmarket2/worldcup2018/trading](https://prediction.zone/stockmarket2/worldcup2018/trading)

